# Differences in Honey Refractions



## OBG (Jun 16, 2013)

I always test my frames with a refractometer from brushy mountain. I checked the calibration with the device at the same temp as the honey then test frames. Every good. 16.5-18. Now bottling I’m getting screwy results. My buckets are reading anywhere from 19.5-22. That’s the same bucket. Yet I test every bottle from that bucket and got consistent readings between 17-17.5. Don’t know what to think. I rechecked the calibration using evoo and get a brix scale reading of 71.5 just as the literature says. Any ideas how the buckets can vary so much with each reading yet the bottles are consistent? I stopped filling bottles and did all of these test with bucket at the same level just to make sure there was no type of moisture stratification.


----------

